# Parking Unfriendly,Verona, Italy



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

This year, we returned to shop at Le Grande Mela , Verona. 
We saw a lot of signs = no caravans, no motorcaravans on some car parks, so we drove around until we found a parking entrance with no such signs ( and quite a few visible motorhomes) Off we went to find a bank, visit Obi, take a snack and visit the supermarket. Our 15 year old daughter (none Italian speaking)nipped back to the MH to deposit something we wouldn't carry for her and was met by employee's of the complex, with machine guns, who mimed she should get the camper out of there. Fortunately(!?)unphased, she gave him the 15 yr olds "hello, get real,please , I don't drive, i don't speak Italian" Made him come with her to find us. It turns out that they are moving a lot of MH's out as immigrants in MH's(nice ones) have been taking over the carparks and moving between these huge shopping complexes. My friend in Italy contacted them and pointed out that they would lose a lot of business and inconvenience a lot of MH owners. I am surprised as Italy is MH kingdom.
One to watch
Oh , and the guns, the girl at the information and bag checking desk in La Favorita Mantova had a 9mm pistol :?:


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for advising us of this adbe,

We are of to Italy soon... we shall beware! 8O


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

happy travelling.
I did forget to mention that the Hyper-Coop supermarkets are MH friendly for day parking


----------

